# Do people from this site ever date each other?



## thewalkindude (Mar 5, 2011)

Seems like there are plenty of men and women on this site looking for someone to love. Why dint people on this site look for companionship/friendship among the members, among people who understand what the other may be dealing with. 


Perhaps they do and it is all just happening behind closed doors.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

Im ready and waiting for the right SAS lady to sweep me off my feet


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

LOL, isn't this what the site is for? Seems so.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

It happens a fair amount, and sometimes quite out in the open, actually.


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 10, 2010)

*raises hand*

Though she was only on here for less than a week. We've been together for 2 1/2 months.


----------



## thewalkindude (Mar 5, 2011)

Harpuia said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> Though she was only on here for less than a week. We've been together for 2 1/2 months.


Grats dude! Its always nice to see someone who has SA find love. This is like twice as good lol.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

It's pretty common on big forums like this where it's an even(ish) ratio of men and women to end up being together. There's been a few couples that have come outta this place. Obviously the site isn't a dating site but because it's so easy to interact with people here that leads to friendship and so on..

I don't see the problem in it..some people think it's lame seeing as this is technically a support site or because they can't get a woman/man themselves..but it's a good thing which makes people happy and can indeed help people to overcome their problems or make them better..

Good on anyone who has found love or companionship here, it's the greatest good


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 10, 2010)

thewalkindude said:


> Grats dude! Its always nice to see someone who has SA find love. This is like twice as good lol.


You'd be surprised how love can just pop out of nowhere.

I was supposedly a hopeless mess that should, on paper, never have a girl want to even talk to me, much less date me, until she found me. Anything can happen man.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Haha yep it does happen :b It's all a secret though :O


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Kustamogen said:


> Im ready and waiting for the right SAS lady to sweep me off my feet


I am waiting right behind you too


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

I believe so. I get the impression that quite a few people on here are dating, not in the physical sense strictly online. Personally I'm glad for them. The way I see it, a lot of people here are inexperienced and/or unlucky when it comes to love and dating IRL so I think it's pretty cool that they can get together via this site and experience something new.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

There have been marriages and babies.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Kustamogen said:


> Im ready and waiting for the right SAS lady to sweep me off my feet


:heart:cuddle:kiss:wink:yay:b


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Yup, there have been many relationships that started here. I'm with a fellow SASer, we've been together for a year and a half now.


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

thewalkindude said:


> Do people from this site ever date each other?


Heh, cool - never considered it. Maybe some hope now...


----------



## Stipe (Mar 19, 2011)

My only requirement for a female to date me; must be able to leave the house.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Met my lady here. 4 years and counting.


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

sas needs some aggressive wild girls. i kind of wish some hot babes would first stalk my profile with some bad intentions and second break down my door and take me out for a wild night of fun.

the key is all the wild babes have and understand social anxiety but only feel comfortable being their extroverted selves around men with sa. that why they are here. the party girls of sas.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I met my SO on a similar website.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

There have been people here who got married. If I only I could get so lucky.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Stormclouds said:


> I met my SO on a similar website.


What website is that?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Seems they do. I think it would be great finding someone here, only problem is where I live.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

I might if there was someone from my country here, but I'm locationally limited. :/


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

The women don't want us unconfident, self-doubting, miserable, desperate to the point of being creepy guys with rock-bottom self-esteem.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

It does happen for some people in here. Although I would'nt count on it though.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

I did it, yay!!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

heroin said:


> The women don't want us unconfident, self-doubting, miserable, desperate to the point of being creepy guys with rock-bottom self-esteem.


Your your own worst enemy.


----------



## Sindelle (Oct 22, 2010)

I would date someone from here. The distance is the main issue. I don't have a car


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 10, 2010)

joinmartin said:


> U were never a hopeless man. U just read some stuff and started believing u were. I'm glad u found sum one but now might be a gud time to accept that she is as lucky to have u as u r to have her.


Well, you knowing me on these boards as long as I have, know probably what I was talking about.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I tried it twice on here. One was too far away, and other just didn't click with me. I'd try again maybe, but it's not my primary dating source.


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm so happy for the ones that found love from this site... 

Now that im single id be willing to date someone from here...


----------



## thewalkindude (Mar 5, 2011)

Sindelle said:


> I would date someone from here. The distance is the main issue. I don't have a car


Lol just find someone who does!


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hmmm never thought of this as an option. I'd love to get to know a girl on here if the opportunity came up.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

How in the world can I possibly meet someone when I'm too anxious to even post here?

It's about being judged.


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

I would luv to meet someone from here as long as I don't have to do all the talking ^.^


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I never thought of this site as a 'dating' site. I mean, if someone was local and I got to know them and we turned out to like eachother then it's a possibility, but thats not one of my motives for being here.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

thekloWN said:


> I never thought of this site as a 'dating' site. I mean, if someone was local and I got to know them and we turned out to like eachother then it's a possibility, but thats not one of my motives for being here.


Unfortunately, it's many people's motives... Some, their only motive.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

thewalkindude said:


> Seems like there are plenty of men and women on this site looking for someone to love. Why dint people on this site look for companionship/friendship among the members, among people who understand what the other may be dealing with.
> 
> Perhaps they do and it is all just happening behind closed doors.


I met my boyfriend on SAS. I think the difficult thing is location.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

thekloWN said:


> I never thought of this site as a 'dating' site. I mean, if someone was local and I got to know them and we turned out to like eachother then it's a possibility, but thats not one of my motives for being here.


this.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I've tried. But apparently even guys from this site don't like it when I crawl up to their house, peer at them through the windows, and lick the glass.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> I've tried. But apparently even guys from this site don't like it when I crawl up to their house, peer at them through the windows, and lick the glass.


Try knocking on the door.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I've tried. But apparently even guys from this site don't like it when I crawl up to their house, peer at them through the windows, and lick the glass.


I'd date you so bad but I'm a Torontonian and you're a Vancouverite which means one of us might as well drink poison while the other stabs themselves. We'll flip a coin on it.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^It need not be doomed! We could meet in the middle and have unbridled and passionate Saskatchewan love.



rdrr said:


> Try knocking on the door.


Can't. My hands were...otherwise engaged.


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> Can't. My hands were...otherwise engaged.


HAHA funny


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I've tried. But apparently even guys from this site don't like it when I crawl up to their house, peer at them through the windows, and lick the glass.


Sounds kinky.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

silentcliche said:


> I'd date you so bad but I'm a Torontonian and you're a Vancouverite which means one of us might as well drink poison while the other stabs themselves. We'll flip a coin on it.


I think you've been reading too much Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha, ya i have, we went out for nearly 4 months and it didn't turn out well i'm afraid! 

But he was my first true love if i'm honest 
We got on very very well, there was definitely chemistry, but the problem was his ex (its always the same story with me), found out he got back with his ex a week after he dumped me. Heartbreaking stuff that i never want to go through again. 
But i'm over it now, and i have a new outlook on life! Plenty more fish in the sea! 

I know of a few people here that are going out, and i hope everything turns out well for them


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello22 said:


> Haha, ya i have, and it didn't turn out well i'm afraid!
> 
> But he was my first true love if i'm honest
> We got on very very well, there was definitely chemistry, but the problem was his ex (its always the same story with me), found out he got back with his ex a week after he dumped me. Heartbreaking stuff that i never want to go through again.
> ...


Uh, excuse my nosiness, but who are the happy couples?


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

diamondheart420 said:


> Uh, excuse my nosiness, but who are the happy couples?


Ohh i can't divulge but i met them and they make lovely couples!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello22 said:


> Ohh i can't divulge but i met them and they make lovely couples!


Oh curiosity, why do you torment me so! :b


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

diamondheart420 said:


> Oh curiosity, why do you torment me so! :b


Sorry! :um


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> Haha, ya i have, we went out for nearly 4 months and it didn't turn out well i'm afraid!
> 
> But he was my first true love if i'm honest
> We got on very very well, there was definitely chemistry, but the problem was his ex (its always the same story with me), found out he got back with his ex a week after he dumped me. Heartbreaking stuff that i never want to go through again.
> ...


Is that why Dub16 hasn't been around lately?


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> I've tried. But apparently even guys from this site don't like it when I crawl up to their house, peer at them through the windows, and lick the glass.


 i would love that


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I've been in a relationship with someone from here for over a year and a half now.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

The only hindrance is the distance between a lot of members.


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

THIS IS SO CUTE.

I'm so happy that there are people that were able to find someone on here, makes me happy .


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> I've tried. But apparently even guys from this site don't like it when I crawl up to their house, peer at them through the windows, and lick the glass.


Lmfao!


----------



## keem (Jun 23, 2006)

I met someone here not long after I joined in 2006. Neither of us were looking for love, we were just chatting online as friends and a relationship developed. We lived 1800 miles apart, but we made the long distance thing work for about a year, with me visiting him every few months. Then I moved there to live with him. We've been married for almost 3 years now and we have a 2 year old daughter.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

^


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

I would say..... yes


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

You all might want to try looking at Daily Strength. It has dozens of areas devoted to mental and health problems, including groups for Shyness, Depression, OCD and Anxiety. The members are searchable by city, state, gender and age. Unlucky me, not one single DS female from my city is single and/or without kids, or if they are, they're unattractive in other ways or have abandoned the site.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I am slowly getting over my anxiety issues, and believe I am at the stage where I am ready for dating. I think it would be neat to meet a girl with similar problems as me, because that would serve as a definite ice breaker, and I've always wanted to take care of a girl with similar problems as mine. 

PS. I live in BC


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

keem said:


> I met someone here not long after I joined in 2006. Neither of us were looking for love, we were just chatting online as friends and a relationship developed. We lived 1800 miles apart, but we made the long distance thing work for about a year, with me visiting him every few months. Then I moved there to live with him. We've been married for almost 3 years now and we have a 2 year old daughter.


Wow. That's almost like a fairy tale. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Mr Self Destruct said:


> it definitely happens, I met my other half on here. Wasn't looking for for anything romantic at all, i was usually too anxious to even talk to people on here when we met. We've been going out for almost 10 months now though.


Is that you with your gf on the picture? You guys look so happy. Great to hear happy ending stories like this


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

heroin said:


> The women don't want us unconfident, self-doubting, miserable, desperate to the point of being creepy guys with rock-bottom self-esteem.


Agreed! haha


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

keem said:


> I met someone here not long after I joined in 2006. Neither of us were looking for love, we were just chatting online as friends and a relationship developed. We lived 1800 miles apart, but we made the long distance thing work for about a year, with me visiting him every few months. Then I moved there to live with him. We've been married for almost 3 years now and we have a 2 year old daughter.


Awesome!!


----------



## thewalkindude (Mar 5, 2011)

keem said:


> I met someone here not long after I joined in 2006. Neither of us were looking for love, we were just chatting online as friends and a relationship developed. We lived 1800 miles apart, but we made the long distance thing work for about a year, with me visiting him every few months. Then I moved there to live with him. We've been married for almost 3 years now and we have a 2 year old daughter.


Wow that is in credible congratulations!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Is that why Dub16 hasn't been around lately?


Nah he just hasnt the balls to come on here after the way he dumped me, he dumped me to get back with his stupid ex, arsehole of the first degree mate!


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> Nah he just hasnt the balls to come on here after the way he dumped me, he dumped me to get back with his stupid ex, arsehole of the first degree mate!


Was it Sally The Squirrel? :lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello22 said:


> Nah he just hasnt the balls to come on here after the way he dumped me, he dumped me to get back with his stupid ex, arsehole of the first degree mate!


Noticed you deleted your first reply to me, must be the liquor that got you post another reply to what I wrote:b


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep im drunk. Figured that since no one replied to my last one, i might as well write another!


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

Logan X said:


> Met my lady here. 4 years and counting.


4 years? Congrats.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

You guys are getting married on here? You guys are wild. LOL just kidding.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> Yep im drunk. Figured that since no one replied to my last one, i might as well write another!


oh good lord, i totally forgot i replied to this post last night, bit late for me to delete my replies now ops


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I would date some ppl on this site but there are none from my country, yet alone my city, witch is capital city, so...:no


----------

